# [PCGHX] Clan-Serverliste



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

So, damit der Überblick nicht immer verloren geht, hier mal ein Thread in den sämtliche Server reinkommen. Natürlich immer so aktuell wie möglich.

*Teamspeak3:_______            46.4.113.236:9987 (Viewer: PCGHX-Clan  TeamSpeak - LIVE view (#959916) - TSViewer.com [en])
 CS:S War Server:      ____46.4.113.236:27025
 CS:S Public Server:   __46.4.113.236:27016 (Viewer: [PCGHX]-Clan | Public Server [css] Counter Strike Source)
 Team Fortress 2:      ____46.4.113.236:27035                         *

Wenn es schon weitere Server gibt, Minecraft z.b., oder andere Spiele mit dedicated servern, bitte hier posten, ich übernehme sie dann in den Startpost.


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2011)

*Intel® Core™ i7-950 Quad-Core
inkl. Hyper-Threading-Technologie
**8 GB DDR3 RAM
**2 x 750 GB SATA-II HDD*
*(Software-RAID 1)
**1 GBit OnBoard*
*mit 100 MBit-Anbindung

Hetzner Online AG: Root Server EQ 4
*


----------



## BestNoob (8. Oktober 2019)

Es ist schon immer mein Traum gewesen eigene und vor allem besser konfigurierte Server zu haben.
Als Basis gehört für mich ein ordentlicher Cheat Schutz und genau so wichtig ordentliche Performance dazu.
Leider sind die meisten Admins schon damals zu den Hochzeiten zu faul gewesen PB - PunkBuster ordentlich zu konfigurieren, weshalb dieser oft nur ein Kläffer ohne Biss gewesen ist.

Meine Server sind noch nicht fertig !! Ich benötige euer Feedback um diese besser zu machen.
AFK Plugin und HighPing Kick sind etwas verbugged.

Diese Klassiker werden durch PBBans, GGCStream und ACI geschützt. Aktuelle Cheat Signaturen und CrossGaming Bans sind garantiert !

Ich weis nicht wie es euch geht aber mir machen aktuelle Spiele nicht so viel Spaß wie diese Klassiker.

Ihr benötigt für meine Server PunkBuster ! Legacy PunkBuster Files - PBBans
Einfach für das jeweilige Spiel herunterladen, entpacken und die Dateien in den pb Ordner im Spielverzeichnis überschreiben. z.B.: C:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\pb


Habt ihr Feedback und möchtet über Voice mit anderen diskutieren besucht meinen Discord :
BestNoob Server & more


*For all TrackMania Servers simply search for bestnoob (Server status released)*

Trackmania Nations Forever: Short||FunGamez
Trackmania Nations Forever: MixedGamez
Trackmania 2 [CANYON] 70K ClassicMix
Trackmania 2 [STADIUM] 70K ClassicMaps
Trackmania 2 [STADIUM] 60K LOOOLMaps
Trackmania 2 [STADIUM] Stadium F1 Formula One Formel 1 Racing (F1 MOD)
Trackmania 2 [VALLEY] Winter Valley 70K (with my WinterValley MOD)
TM2020 under construction
TM2020 under construction
TM2020 under construction


*
Battlefield Bad Company 2: (in Testing phase)*

NoCheater PBBans|GGCStream|ACI|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation RUSH
136.243.3.2:18401
NoCheater PBBans|ACI|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation CONQUEST
136.243.3.2:18402
NoCheater PBBans|ACI|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation SQUADDM
136.243.3.2:18403
NoCheater PBBans|ACI|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation SQUADRUSH
136.243.3.2:18404
NoCheater PBBans|ACI|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation VIETNAM CONQUEST
136.243.3.2:18405
NoCheater PBBans|ACI|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation VIETNAM RUSH
136.243.3.2:18406
NoCheater PBBans|ACI|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation VIETNAM SQUADDM
136.243.3.2:18407
NoCheater PBBans|ACI|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation VIETNAM SQUADRUSH
136.243.3.2:18408



*Call of Duty Servers are back for testing (in Beta Testing phase )*

Call of Duty 2: NoCheater NoCDKey|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:28960

Call of Duty 4: NoCheater Vanilla|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25001

Call of Duty 4: NoCheater GunGame|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25002

Call of Duty 4: NoCheater Star Wars|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25003

Call of Duty 4: NoCheater LeetMod|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25004

Call of Duty 4: NoCheater OpenWarfare|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25005

Call of Duty 4: NoCheater ProModLive220|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25006

Call of Duty 4: NoCheater GunGame1.8|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25007
16. April 2021

Call of Duty 5 World at War: NoCheater Frontlines|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25010

Call of Duty 5 World at War: NoCheater Realism MOD|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25011

Call of Duty 5 World at War: NoCheater Vietnam|PBBans|HPK|B3 all Maps Rotation
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:25012

*
BF1942, BF2142 and Battlefield 2 Servers are back ! (in Alpha Testing phase)*

Battlefield 2: NoCheater PBBans|HPK|BF2HUB 
Server IP: 136.243.3.2:16567

For BF2 join via IP or use BF2HUB https://www.bf2hub.com/


Battlefield 1942: NoCheater PBBans|Rotation
Server IP:  136.243.3.2:14567

For BF1942 i recommend to use a fixed exe for OpenSpy/Masterserver but you can still join my Server via IP
#patches-and-exe-files 


Battlefield 2142 Vanilla 
136.243.3.2:17567

Battlefield 2142 Reclamation Mod
136.243.3.2:17568

Battlefield 2142 FirstStrike Mod
136.243.3.2:17569

To play Battlefield 2142 Online you need BF2142HUB from here https://www.moddb.com/games/battlefield-2142/downloads/bf2142-hub-setup

Or use the new BF2142 V2 HUB .... but be aware its buged you have to run it as ADMINISTRATOR or you get temporary baned from my servers








						BF2142 Hub 2 file
					

This app will patch your Battlefield 2142 game, and allow you to get back in game.




					www.moddb.com
				




*
Crysis 1 Server (in Testing phase)*
GunGame|xPing70|CryProtect|MapRotation





						Crysis 1 multiplayer network
					

Play Crysis 1 multiplayer today



					crymp.net
				




*FarCry 2 Server (in Testing phase)*
Far Cry 2 Custom PB|HC
136.243.3.2:9006

FarCry 2 Ranked PB|HC 
136.243.3.2:9002


----------



## BestNoob (16. April 2021)

* Update der Serverliste
34+ Server, benötige Unterstützung und Feedback


----------



## BestNoob (28. August 2021)

Leider muss ich mitteilen, dass das Projekt mangels Spenden und Kooperation eingestellt wird. Heute ist der letzte Tag, an dem auf meinen Servern gespielt werden kann.  Alle Server sind wieder online, auch die Test-/Beta-Server.


----------

